# Brahms piano trios



## pianississimo

Can anyone recommend a good recording of the Brahms piano trios? Not familiar with these works but I will be hearing them in concert next year and would like to become more familiar with them first.

Brahms is a composer I'd like to get to know a bit more and I'm finding him a bit hard work. I love his solo piano pieces but not really anything else.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I only have a Beaux Arts Trio recording of them. An old box from Phillips. You would probably be able to find a cheap reissue of it. I'm not sure if there are ones which I would like more or can better recommend, but I enjoy this set a lot.


----------



## D Smith

I have this set which feature the Beaux Arts Trio in all but one work (I think it must be the same one that CoAG mentioned above). I listen to it all the time and highly recommend it.


----------



## brotagonist

That's the same one I have and I also enjoy it a lot


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> I have this set which feature the Beaux Arts Trio in all but one work (I think it must be the same one that CoAG mentioned above). I listen to it all the time and highly recommend it.


Superb, the best one can get. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Get out! 

Doesn't anyone have a different version?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'd recommend this recording by the trio Maria Joao Pires, Augustin Dumay and Jian Wang.


----------



## Musicophile

My first recording ever (unfortunately only the first 2) and still among my favorites:









Katchen, Suk, Starker's classic Decca recording.

+1 on The Beaux Arts, very good as usual.


----------



## Triplets

Musicophile said:


> My first recording ever (unfortunately only the first 2) and still among my favorites:
> 
> View attachment 70860
> 
> 
> Katchen, Suk, Starker's classic Decca recording.
> 
> +1 on The Beaux Arts, very good as usual.


I recommend the Suk Trio (Suk, Panenka, Chuchro) on Supraphon


----------



## pianississimo

Thanks for all the advice. I went for the Beaux Arts recording. Less tha £5 used from Amazon for 2 CDs. .


----------



## Pugg

pianississimo said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I went for the Beaux Arts recording. Less tha £5 used from Amazon for 2 CDs. .


I really do hope that the price was _not_ the only reason you bought it.
Bad guidance


----------



## pianississimo

It wasn't the cheapest! Went with the recommendations and the reviews of others who bought it. Some people write deeply technical and analytic reviews on Amazon. Not sure how helpful that is when you're choosing between recordings.


----------



## Pugg

pianississimo said:


> It wasn't the cheapest! Went with the recommendations and the reviews of others who bought it. Some people write deeply technical and analytic reviews on Amazon. Not sure how helpful that is when you're choosing between recordings.


I added a  to my reply. 
Enjoy though :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

The Suk/Katchen/Starker is still my favorite recording, esp. for Piano Trio No. 1, which happens to be my absolute favorite chamber work. But you really can't go wrong with the Beaux Arts Trio, either.

As another interesting one, but without as good of sound quality, is the Heifetz/Rubinstein/Feuermann recording on RCA.


----------



## Triplets

i just listened to the Kalichstein/Laredo/Robinson Trio recordings today. Nothing to fault. Great playing and powerful readings.


----------



## Pugg

I bought this one yesterday, on a sale €7.99

​


----------



## Musicophile

Had a listen to this yesterday on Qobuz streaming, wasn't particularly impressed.


----------



## pianississimo

Pugg said:


> I bought this one yesterday, on a sale €7.99
> 
> ​


Interestingly the cellist Gautier Capuçon is going to be playing in the concert I'm going to. He's the only one of the trio I haven't heard before. Is it a good cd?


----------



## Pugg

pianississimo said:


> Interestingly the cellist Gautier Capuçon is going to be playing in the concert I'm going to. He's the only one of the trio I haven't heard before. Is it a good cd?


Very good first impression, only had one listing.


----------



## pianississimo

My disk has arrived. I'll be listening tomorrow.
I'm also considering this one to complement it. I've heard a few clips and the buyer reviews are good.


----------



## Pugg

pianississimo said:


> My disk has arrived. I'll be listening tomorrow.
> I'm also considering this one to complement it. I've heard a few clips and the buyer reviews are good.
> 
> View attachment 70994


That's right , I have that one to, that's why I bought the trio's from the Capucon brothers


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

That piano quartets recording is truly sublime. I didn't realise there was a recording of the trios by them as well! I would have to check them out.


----------



## Xaltotun

I have a version that hasn't been mentioned yet! It's the Trio Wanderer on Harmonia Mundi and I really think it's very good, worth checking out!


----------



## Corvus

I recently purchased a version by the Christian and Tanja Tetzlaff and Lars Vogt (just released). It is my favorite version so far out of the four I have. A word of warning: do not purchase the download on itunes as track #6 is corrupted.
The Guardian gave it a good review. 
http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...ios-review-christian-tetzlaff-tanja-lars-vogt


----------



## Brouken Air

There a lot of interesting versions complete or partial like:

The Trio Wanderer
Tri parnassus
Casals - Hess - Stern
Schnabel - Fournier -Szigeti
Rubinstein - Fournier - Szeryng
Mullova - Schiff - Prévin

For the most recent, I would'nt suggest the Tetzlaff, nor Angelich & co (Their piano quartets are marevelous but not the trios), but I would suggest the Talweg Trio. Their recording is sonically and musically absolutely georgeous, automnal, with ample tempi. The height of the Suk trio but sonically far superior!

:tiphat:


----------

